# Bay Window Support Braces



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

I will be installing a new bay window in an opening that currently has a larged multi-pane window in it alrealdy. My question on this install has to do with how to support the bay window once it is installed. Underneath where this window is, is a cast iron convector set into the wall. There are no cripple studs across the span under the window framing due to the radiator being set back. So how am I supposed to brace the bottom of the bay window if there is nothig the brace it to? Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most bay windows are actually hung by adjustable cables--attached to the rafter tails--so no support under the window is needed.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How big is the bay window going to be.

Turn buckles are commonly used to tie in to the rafters as mentioned.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

The window frame is approximately 5' x 5'. I'm not home so I don't have the exact dimensions. I thought that the turnbuckles may be the case, and that's fine. The window will be under a large eave, so there is plenty of support to tie into, but I thought that you use turnbuckles and supports underneath. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The 'supports' under the window are strictly decorative when you use a cable system.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

The turnbuckle systems come with vitually all new bay windows. Be careful though, as some manufacturers call for both. I personally don't think both are necessary, but you would not want to void the warranty.


----------

